# Advantages of being divorced :)



## eyesopen (Mar 16, 2012)

OK this is a semi-serious semi-humoristic post which is meant to put a smile on our faces while conveying some truths at the same time.

Basically as a divorced parent you will have "the best of both worlds" (well I would not say best as best would be to have your spouse) in that you can enjoy your kids, be with them, raise them, while at the same time, have significant time alone for yourself in order to pursue your own interests, self development, etc etc.

So, look on the bright side.... 

PS - I know many days it does not seem like this, at least for me, but none the less I think it is true. Enjoy life!


----------



## toolforgrowth (Apr 24, 2012)

There's a lot of truth to that statement. I enjoy my daughter a lot more without my STBXW around. It's just the two or us and we can do whatever we want with no expectations from anyone else. If I want to take her out for ice cream, I do it. If I want to take her to a relative's house, I do it. If I want to take her camping, I do it. No whining or nagging happens. And I love it.

I love coming home to an empty house. I hated it at first, but now I love it. It's quiet, peaceful, and all mine. Furnished how i want it; decorated how I want it; and populated how I want it. With my friends and lady friend and my family.

Enjoy life is right. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eyesopen (Mar 16, 2012)

toolforgrowth said:


> there's a lot of truth to that statement. I enjoy my daughter a lot more without my stbxw around. It's just the two or us and we can do whatever we want with no expectations from anyone else. If i want to take her out for ice cream, i do it. If i want to take her to a relative's house, i do it. If i want to take her camping, i do it. No whining or nagging happens. And i love it.
> 
> I love coming home to an empty house. I hated it at first, but now i love it. It's quiet, peaceful, and all mine. Furnished how i want it; decorated how i want it; and populated how i want it. With my friends and lady friend and my family.
> 
> ...



big smile!!! :d


----------



## Rima (Jul 15, 2012)

Way to go positive people  Nice!


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm getting there. My time with my son isn't better. We are struggling a little. Stbx rarely spent fun time before he left us but now he's super dad. They do fun stuff for 48 hours at a time. Now son is questioning why I don't do that.

However in other areas I'm finding the silver lining. I can watch what I want without judgement. I can cook what I want without seeing the face he would make(he's a chef & a food snob). I don't have to worry about what mood he's coming home in. Don't have to worry about his drinking and driving. He drank a lot out of guilt over his LTA. If I feel like spending an afternoon on the couch watching mindless tv I don't feel like a loser. No one is acusing me of being controlling. I'm not walking on eggshells anymore. No more limbo.

There is a lot to be happy about!!!:woohoo:


----------



## toolforgrowth (Apr 24, 2012)

Divorce is hard, painful, and exceedingly stressful. But it also has many advantages. It's given me the opportunity to really work on myself and grow as a person and learn what it is I really want out of life and a relationship.

I just feel like me again. In control of my life. I do what I want, when I want. I don't care about her feelings, or state of mind, or whether or not I piss her off. It doesn't matter. Feels damned good. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

